# Lợi sữa Latifol lợi sữa tăng tiết sữa phòng viêm tắc tia sữa



## avado Việt (10/3/19)

Lợi sữa Latifol là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của chè vằng và thông thảo, với chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên và công dụng đã được kiểm nghiệm. Lợi sữa Latifol có công dụng lợi sữa tăng tiết sữa điều trị viêm tắc tuyến sữa
Lợi sữa Latifol được sản xuất khép kín với công nghệ chiết cao đạt tiêu chuẩn ATVSTP , thời gian chiết và đóng lọ nhanh nên các thành phần không bị phân hủy trong nhiệt. Bởi vậy sản phẩm lợi sữa Latifol giữ được nhiều hoạt dược trong chè vằng nhất. Bên cạnh đó, tảo spirulina cung cấp lượng dinh dưỡng cần thiết, giúp cơ thể mau chóng phục hồi sức khỏe và sắc đẹp.

*Thành phần Lợi sữa Latifol *
Cao dược liệu 360mg tương đương với
–   Chè vằng………………………  3000mg
–   Thông thảo……………………..  500mg
–   Đinh lăng………………………… 400mg
–   Bột tảo spirulina………………… 80mg
–   Bột tam thất ………………………. 50mg
Phụ liệu: bột bắp, bột talc vừa đủ 1 viên.






Lợi sữa Latifol lợi sữa tăng tiết sữa phòng viêm tắc tuyến sữa​*Công dụng Lợi sữa Latifol*
– Giúp lợi sữa, tăng tiết sữa cho các bà mẹ cho con bú
– Hỗ trợ giúp giảm tắc tuyến sữa, tia sữa
– Giúp bổ huyết cho phụ nữ sau sinh.

*Tại sao nên sử dụng Lợi sữa Latifol*
Trường hợp thường gặp nhất ở các bà mẹ đó là tắc tia sữa, nếu không được điều trị kịp thời dễ dẫn đến viêm tuyến sữa, từ đó vi khuẩn gây bệnh đa số là khuẩn cầu nho màu vàng kim và khuẩn liên cầu tính dung huyết, thông qua vết nứt trên núm vú hoặc đường tuần hoàn máu bị nhiễm.


----------

